# 2021 Listening Project - Feb 14



## daco (Jan 5, 2021)

Feb 14

A Lammas Ladymass
Anonymous 4

I liked this, but unfortunately waited too long to write about it. I did write down that I particularly enjoyed the "O quam glorifica" hymn, and the Motet on O quam glorifica/O quam beata domina/O quam felix femina.

Franck (arr. Delsart)
Cello / Piano Sonata
Jacqueline de Pré, cello
Daniel Barenboim, piano

I bought the CD with this piece only last month, and this was the first time I listened to it. It was an odd experience, because I was really enjoying it, and then in the last movement it started to sound familiar. At which point I realized that I had heard the violin/piano version at some point in the past. So until that moment I hadn't even realized that the cello/piano sonata was the same music as the violin/piano, just different string instruments!

I liked this version more than I remember liking the violin/piano version. Not sure if that is related to the performance, or the sound of the cello "working" better for me for this music. But I also was unsure about the tone of the cello playing, it often sounded thin to me, especially in the lower registers. But regardless, I liked this, and will certainly listen to it again.

Vivaldi
Four Seasons: Spring

The last of the four. It's nice, especially the middle movement, but I liked Summer better.

Tchaikovsky
Symphony No 1.
London Symphony Orchestra
Igor Markevitch

Very enjoyable, many pretty melodies. The melodies often sounded familiar, so I must have listened to this before. I particularly liked the 4th movement. It's bombastic, but I found it exciting rather than "too much".


----------

